

Free Google TV Device for Google Code Community Members - luigi
https://services.google.com/fb/forms/googletvdevseed/

======
MisterWebz
If it's only available in the U.S. , then why am i still able to choose my
country?

edit: Terms and conditions: "Offer extended only to authorized holder of the
email address this message was sent to and may not be sold or transferred"

